# iPhone calling not working



## gunners14n (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm on an iPhone 6, about 6 months old.

Probably need to go into the apple store for this but would like to avoid if possible (need phone 24/7 for business).

Currently running the latest version of iOS, and for some reason calls no longer work. The person on the other side can't hear me and I can't hear them, unless I put it on speaker in which case I can hear broken up bits and pieces that sound like the person is using a voice distorter.

Otherwise, the phone is working totally fine and this happened completely out of the blue. Anyone come across this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

This sounds like a hardware problem and the Apple store would be better solution on a hands on approach.

If anything, a good fix to try would be to back everything up and restore the phone. This would cancel out any software issues.


----------



## tulabell14 (Mar 4, 2016)

This happens to me all the time! I always have to restart my phone and then it works just fine. I have 2 iPhone 6s and they both do this as well as my husbands. I also noticed that they turn off if exposed to any above normal hot or cold weather. 
I don't think it's just your phone, this is a design issue


----------

